# WATER GARDEN/small pond



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

who here has one? I just dug the hole for mine and ordered the liner...I would like to see some of yalls designs

Im still trying to figure out what im doing for my filter, I think Im going to use a hot tub pump (freebie) in conjuction with a homemade skimmer and a homemade bio filter using lava rocks

Ive done a ton of research, but as always firsthand advice always is best

ill post some pics of my progress as I get them


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes, I have one...thanks to hurricane Rita. Before Rita we had a huge, old, beautiful crape myrtle.... one of the largest I've ever seen....but Rita took it out leaving us with an ugly hole as the centerpiece of our yard in the country. So, when life gives you lemons, make lemmonade.

The first picture is after working over the hole left by Rita with my backhoe. Then the pond was put together...second picture. Next, the vegetation added...third and last pictures, and a shot of a very rare East Texas snow on the pond. 

Its a nice addition to the yard...thanks to Rita.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

nice


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

here are the begining pics of my project


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

dang....that's gonna be pretty deep. Keep up with the pics. I want to add one in my back yard where I am taking a tree out. Kind of like what meadowlark did.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Looks like a pretty deep pond!


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

I want to store as much water as possible, im doing this as part of a rainwater collection system
plus i want the fish I put in there to get big

it looks deeper than it looks, its actually only 38".... I originally wanted it 5ft


----------



## FishmanSA (Jun 19, 2009)

you will want to add the skimmer box in conjuction with a small waterfall type system, this will help keep the majority of debris from sitting on the bottom causing and algae/mucky nightmare....it will be worth it in the long run to spend alittle more time and money upfront...also incorporate as many plants as you can this will also help fight against algae blooms....check-out my website i sell a few products and can get whatever you need....i can also give a better price that what's listed....feel free to contact me...

www.pondinnovations.com


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

got some good progress done over the weekend

got it sculpted, lined
waiting for the skimmer filter to do that back corner

my body hurts today, alot of rock moving


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

X2 an all above. Fake rock over waterfall filter and skimmer filter help make cleaning easy.
You can see the two rocks in the pictures.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

I finally got my pond finished up, now just need to plant a few more plants
overall turned out good and wasnt hard, just hard to work on it during the winter


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

Sweet looking ponds. My wife may kill me for bringing this up but hey what the hell, lol.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

MarshJr. said:


> I finally got my pond finished up, now just need to plant a few more plants
> overall turned out good and wasnt hard, just hard to work on it during the winter


That is awesome.

When you line the bottom of the pond, I guess you had to join two or three pieces of plastic liners together. How do you join them? do you use epoxy glue or do you use some sort of thermal welder?


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Call me when the Red Snapper are ready to harvest.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

the liner is one continuous piece,,, i think it was 25ft x 25ft
cost $250 if i remember right

haha Jerry, those are actually tilapia swiming around in the deep


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Very nice addition to the home. I've been looking around for one of those exotic waterfalls for my pool. Problem is I have used up most of my backyard space for my garden and don't know if I have room for one now.

I can just see Amy in a mask and snorkle trying to catch those Tilapia when they get bigger. From the picture she already knows she will fit in it.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Looks awesome! I am really wanting to do one.
Just have to get my wife on board 100%
We went to Nelson's last weekend and did some serious window shopping.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

Haha yea Amy is the one that gets in ot to clean it and adjust rocks beleive it or not...
I will take more pics of it now and post them... I got a new filter so the water is crystal clear and the foliage is well estblished so it looks way better now


----------

